

Russian Tea How-to - borism
http://home.fazekas.hu/~nagydani/rth/Russian-tea-HOWTO-v2.html

======
snitko
What makes "zavarka" so important is that it's easy to measure how
concentrated you want your tea to be. It's more difficult to achieve with a
teabag. Though, I must note, hardly anyone here makes zavarka anymore.

------
cema
Russia is the land of hot tea, US is the land of iced tea. This must be the
crucial difference between the two; the rest just follows...

~~~
prawn
Here in South Australia, it's often said (Wikipedia's source page from
news.com.au is a 404 now though) that a particular brand of iced coffee out-
sells Coke.

------
dasil003
Sounds like Turkish tea, which we drink at the office every day.

